# new to salt



## munki (Mar 31, 2006)

hi everyone-
i was thinking about setting up a 30g tank and i wanted to know a few things.
1.could i use regular aquarium gravel insted of that live sand stuff?

2.could i use regular hob filters and if so what would i need to put in them?

3. and if i use fake coral could i just use my regular uv light.

4. how much salt do u think i will be using and how much would it cost?

-thanks so much
ps-so if i already have the tanks filters and light..how much would it cost to get it started...if it can be done...
-thanks again:?:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sure, you can do it that way if all you want is fish. A UV light won't do for tank illumination, though, so you'd need something better, like a normal 30 gallon flourescent hood.

Set up TWO HOB filters, like HOT Magnums, and set them up just like you would in a freshwater tank. Don't use any Zeolite in them, since Zeolite ( aka "Z-rock" or Ammo-chips" ) doesn't work in saltwater. The reason for using two filters is that you can clean one of them each month while leaving the other one alone, and switch back & forth each month, without crashing your tank.

While regular gravel will work, you'll have a tougher time of it since it has no pH buffering capability and lets too much water through it. Aragonite sand would be much better. Dry aragonite is the same stuff that livesand is, but it's not live, and over time it eventually becomes live anyway.

The salt costs about 35 bucks for 200 gallons' worth. One thing you'll need is a hydrometer to let you mix the saltwater to the correct salinity.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

a small protein skimmer would be very beneficial too i believe


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I would just go with the sand TOS mentioned. The dry sand not only helps buffer but it saves you a lot of money. Most "live sand" is the stuff packed in bags, and most of the bacteria had been long dead. Some do survive but it's not worth paying double the cost for it. People have seen copepods after adding live sand but like said before, not worth the extra cost.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Heh, heh... I keep forgetting how good I have it down here sometimes.. you Wisconsinites don't know what good live rock & good live sand even _are_, but down here we get the best stuff. Our livesand is always chock FULL of visible critters galore, and our rock, er.., rocks. Most definitely worth the cost.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

TOS, you gotta rub that in my face don't ya? lol well you know what...hmmm...don't have a comeback!!!

Well yeah, if you can get live sand straight out of a good tank that's runni gthen go ahead if you want. Down here we don't have that..even when you do it's filled with slime and dead diatoms...

We have one good place I've been to that has live rock but it's like 7 a pound and each chunk weighs like 30 pounds


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol... don't even get me started on our poor excuse for liverock and livesand up here...


----------



## munki (Mar 31, 2006)

could i use some of the hob filters that i had for my fresh w tanks ???


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

you can use the filters, but a skimmer would be better, hob filters dont remove the waste, they only trap it, but it stays in the water column, skimmers remove it completly to a cup where it doesnt break down in the water colomn at all. (im not a know it all, i just learned all this stuff myself, i just started my first salt tank) if you look through some of the threads ive asked, alot of your questions might get answered, they go back aways though. but good luck with what ever you decide to do.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> you can use the filters, but a skimmer would be better, hob filters dont remove the waste, they only trap it, but it stays in the water column, skimmers remove it completly to a cup where it doesnt break down in the water colomn at all. (im not a know it all, i just learned all this stuff myself, i just started my first salt tank) if you look through some of the threads ive asked, alot of your questions might get answered, they go back aways though. but good luck with what ever you decide to do.


Wow, I'm impressed LD!

No need for me to answer that last question since you did such a great job of it. 

And to think....A couple months ago you would have said yes to a H.O.B. 

Back on topic though, The advice on the HOB and skimmer is dead on. I use a HOB on my wife's 55G but only for water movement. It has no filter cartriges in it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

O come now guys, a HOB filter works fine with the right skillz!

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5705


One of these days am gonna dunk ur heads into a HOB filter to show ya'll what it's like


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea yea, we are all real proud of you mp, but THATS NOT A FILTER NOW IS IT??


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

okok so it's a filtuge 


(filter and refugium put into one)


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Not that much more can be added, but I had to make a first post somewhere!

1. You would be much better off going with a calcium carbonate based sand. This will help buffer your PH levels and keep them stable. Also the problem with gravel is that it traps a lots of deritus, and the last thing you want is trapped gunk breaking down and causing all sorts of problems. That's why sand would be a better option, it's easier to clean and IMO looks better too! In regards to live sand, you can use some to seed your sand bed but IMO this isn't that effective or important, because your live rock will do that anyway (as mentioned before).

2. HOB filters are nifty little things and you can do a lot of good stuff with them. Your best bet would be to make a mini fuge. This would help with nutrient exports and allows you to have a little more room in your tank (as you can put some of the LR from your display tank into this). However if your not into making a fuge, I'd recommended filling it with LR. Running carbon in it would also be a good idea as this will remove some junk and help your water become crystal clear! Some people like using mechanical filtration, however I dislike it and believe sponges, bioballs, etc are just nitrate factories and are bothersome. IMO they should only be used on quarentine tanks. As mentioned before, 30g is getting to the size where a protein skimmer would be very beneficial, and would be of greater use to you than a filter.

3. Your UV light will not do! Although I reccommend you get lights that most corals could thrive under (as soon your gonna want real corals (everyone does eventually)) the only light you'll need for a fish only is one or two regular T8 fluoros. If you don't end up getting more powerful lights however, you can keep some softies and corallimorphs under low lighting anyway.

4. Can't help you with this sorry, I'm a natural seawater man myself!

Hope this helped!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard, fishfingers! I can see that you'll be a real asset here at FF, assuming you don't turn out to be some sort of freak. ( or maybe if you do! LOL )


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you TheOldSalt (even though you have a change of heart in the ich related thread). I'll try and help out as much as I can!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

fishfingers said:


> Thank you TheOldSalt (even though you have a change of heart in the ich related thread). I'll try and help out as much as I can!


I must add that if you are indeed a 16 year old as shown you act very mature and knowledgeable and are a welcome addition to our stable of saltwater people here.

It's always good to have another intelligent answer to any question.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Reefneck said:


> I must add that if you are indeed a 16 year old as shown you act very mature and knowledgeable and are a welcome addition to our stable of saltwater people here.
> 
> It's always good to have another intelligent answer to any question.


More kind words! Thank you Reefneck, I am 16 believe it or not, and I enjoy being taught new things by more experienced reefers. It's the best way to learn after all! So I'll take in any advice you guys want to throw at me!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

fishfingers said:


> More kind words! Thank you Reefneck, I am 16 believe it or not, and I enjoy being taught new things by more experienced reefers. It's the best way to learn after all! So I'll take in any advice you guys want to throw at me!


I do believe you.  It's pleasant to meet such mature people these days when so many lack that trait. I have a 15 year old daughter that acts 10 most of the time and is very irresponsible.

I agree that learning from the experience of others is the best way. TOS has been a tremendous help to me in the recent past and I try to help others with the knowledge I have gained. I currently maintain 2 full reef tanks in my home and manage the saltwater department at a LFS so I am learning more everyday. I feel that no one person can ever know everything and that by us all learning together and sharing our knowledge we can make keeping our finned friends and inverts a lot easier.

Keri


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

here here, and welcome from me too, im a total newbie to salt, kept fresh water for centuries (well maybe not that long) but im glad to have another person to chat with. dont forget to vote!


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks drummer! You guys seem like a friendly bunch, I'm glad I found these forums!

Reefneck: I have a 13 years old sister and she is a pain, I feel sorry for my parents!

Munki, its hard to give you an accurate estimate on what it will cost you to set up your tank. I'm guessing it will be around $200-$500 Aussie dollars (I don't want to get bogged down in currency coversion but that is around $140-$350 US). However costs can vary greatly. Also I'm not sure what the prices are like for equipment and livestock wherever you live, so you may want to just do a rough estimate yourself. For this simply write down all the equipment and livestock you want and find out how much you'll need to pay for each thing (this also allows you to go hunting for the best prices). If you want to save some money I suggest joining a local aquarium club (if you have one). These are not only an excellent way to obtain information from other local enthusiasts, but they allow you to buy good quality second hand equipment and livestock form people in your area! I'm a member of the Marine Aquarium Society of Australia and through this have picked up a lot of equipment for very little cash!


----------

